

Stellarbrink Video Game - Minecraft in Space.  - tommy_m
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/stellarbrink-video-game
New Video game combines tile based crafting&#x2F;exploration with space based combat.
======
tommy_m
I posted this because it is one of the first games to get me excited since
FTL. I really love what indie game devs are doing now days. You would never
see this from a big design shop, but I would play this as is.

